# MILAN | Core Tower | 86 m | 24 fl | Pro



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*CORE TOWER*
Milan | Italy
design | Solids​
A new project for a 24-storey multi-use tower located along the Milan-Mortara railway and that overlooks an existing urban park. The building functions include ground level retail, living spaces such as apart-hotels and student-housing, places for co-working designed according to the latest functional requirements, as well as a Bistro, Sky Bar and Restaurant. Environmental sustainability, spatial flexibility, and attention to the urban context are the themes that gave shape to the project.


----------

